# Sistema electrico y electronico del automovil



## JOY (Feb 3, 2010)

Tengo que realizar un esquema del sistema electrico y electronico del automovil, es la primera vez que realizo un y la verdad es que no se mucho, estoy recien comenzando a estudiar esto y me esta costando un poco, si alguien pudiera ayudarme y guiarme un poco lo agradeceria. gracias


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 3, 2010)

Menudo marrón te ha caído


----------



## Limbo (Feb 4, 2010)

Buenas,

Busca los manuales de servicio de cualquier coche para que te hagas una idea. Es lo unico que sé sobre el tema.

Saludos!


----------



## orlandopos (Oct 28, 2012)

Aimigos de pronto puedo conseguir alguna de estas opciones aqui.
Diseñar el  circuito eléctrico  de  un vehículo eléctrico.
Los dispositivos eléctricos  a alimentar  son los siguientes: 
 Circuitos de accesorios:  Radio 15W, alarma 10W, limpia parabrisas
10W, desempañador vidrio trasero 20W, luces extras (exploradoras)
20W, encendedor cigarrillos 30W, motor de calefacción 30W.
 Circuitos de luces: faros delanteros 45W, direccionales 15W, reversa
15W, estacionamiento 15W, tablero 5W y techo 15W.
 Dispositivo de  carga de batería   (utilizar energías renovables y 
capacitores).
 Motor  Eléctrico de tracción 
 Regulador de voltaje


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 28, 2012)

no se que tan detallado lo quieres.....





aca esta mas completo.....
http://automecanico.com/auto2012/fordex.html


----------

